# Lobster Bisque???



## misfitchef (Jan 23, 2003)

Mornin, anyone have a good recipe for lobster bisque?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Yes.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)




----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

OK, I'll bite. And what *is* your recipe for lobster bisque, kind sir?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)




----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

hhmmmmnnn...
* Exported from MasterCook *

Shrimp and Lobster Bisque

Recipe By : Gatewood
Serving Size : 12 Preparation Time :1:30
Categories : Soup

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
1 each lobster -- 1 pound
1 pound shrimp -- peeled and deveined
4 each corn
1 each bay leaf
1 pint stewed tomatoes
1 each red bell pepper -- small diced
1/2 cup red onion -- small diced
2 tablespoons garlic -- minced
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons flour
1 1/2 quarts stock -- see directions
1 pint cream
2 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon bitters
1 teaspoon nutmeg
to taste salt and pepper

In a soup pot add lobster, shrimp shells, corn cobs, and bay leaf with 2 quarts of warm water.
Bring water to a simmer.
Simmer 5 minutes, remove lobster.
Remove meat from lobster and return shells to the pot.
Simmer 45 minutes.
Strain and reserve as stock.
In a soup pot, sweat vegetables in oil.
Add flour then stock and tomatoes.
Bring to simmer and add cream and spices.
In a food processor puree.
Add Shrimp and lobster meat at the end and adjust seasoning.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 


lates,
jon


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I don't see any rice in this recipe. I was always taught that the traditional way to thicken a Lobster Bisque was with rice. You cooked the rice in the Bisque until it fell apart, blended it, and strained it. Is that correct, or yet again am I completely nuts?!


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Yes' "Classicaly" rice is the thickener.
But according to The New Professional Chef cia,
"contemporary versions use a roux for smoother texture and greater stability."
I personally feel that bisque is a state of mind.:bounce: 
So you are not nuts and neither am I. 
lates,
jon


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have made Bisques both ways and I really prefer the rice method. I think it adds a silkier texture to the Bisque than a roux.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Does that mean if you don't have any rice in your bisque, you are out of your mind?


----------



## georgeair (Jun 11, 2001)

Forgive me but I've got to pull this one up again, as I'm sure some on here have other good recipes they're willing to share, and I've sort of made this my late-winter project. I've tried simple recipes, I've tried some that look like a produce section inventory and none have that perfect well rounded smooth almost indescribable flavor and texture that I'm after. 

Any other suggestions for sources or ideas? TIA!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Georgeair,

The key to a wonderful bisque lies in it's foundation.Your "Fond du Homard"if you will.

To create this rich,aromatic and somewhat sensual Fond you need to follow three distinct steps in reduction to achieve this.

When I prepare my Fond du homard I use gulls and bodies,a white miro piox,a bouguet garni,concasse of tomatoes. I do not roast the shells,I prefere the flavor unroasted.

What you need to do is start your stock,bring to a boil and reduce to a simmer.Let this go for two hours (skimming as you go)

After this "first reduction)strain through a chinois,remove bouguet garni. Remove the solids to a electric mixer fitted with the dough hook,put it on low and let the hook break down the shells. While this is happening make another white miropoix with the addition of a few garlic cloves and a couple juniper berries.Return the crushed shells to the marmite,add the miropoix,a bit of Pernod and the liquid.

Reduce this second stock slowly for about 1 hour. (this is where most chefs call it done)this is where I take the third critical step for depth of flavor.

Strain again and discard the bouguet garni,puree small batches in a blender with a bit of the stock,when finished strain through a fine mesh chinios (this will take time,but it's the difference between good and excellent lobster stock) I like to use the rice methode as well when making (any) bisque. I use aborio rice as it adds a creamy mouth feel to the soup,however,when complete I puree and then strain the rice. I like to finish lobster bisque with fresh tarragon,chervil and reduced cream.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I concur about the roasting CC. Cooks at the hotel thought I was crazy for pointing that out. But then they never question anything...

I find that roasting shells gives the bisque a harsh flavour, almost like burnt toast. 

Never thought of using a dough hook to grind the shells; we just use the ol' buffalo chopper.


----------



## georgeair (Jun 11, 2001)

Wow CC - that's exactly the kind of tips I was hoping for. Thanks!

I realize many of you are reluctant to start sharing all the secrets of your success and I fully understand. Will I ever use it to compete against you : no. Could others who read this open forum: of course!

Thanks again for giving me a little peek under the sheets. I don't have a problem with the complexity of the alternative methods, just the cost, calories and time before the SO pulls the plug on another experiment. Hard to imagine tho - she is the chief tester.


----------

